# Favourite Film Music



## Apple Ice (May 24, 2014)

My personal favourite is the "Midnight Cowboy" main theme. 

I also think Million Dollar Baby had a very nice and sad theme tune. 

Your favourites? 

[video=youtube;8e-HNqLodM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e-HNqLodM4[/video]


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2014)

I like Midnight cowboy, a lot. Just some of what I can think of, original music scores; not other music used:

Repo man 
Planet of the apes (original 1971 ; edit: 1968)
Rebel Without a cause
Truman
Excalibur


----------



## Apple Ice (May 24, 2014)

I'm afraid I haven't actually heard any of them, Kevin. I will Youtube them now


----------



## escorial (May 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ds1aqhxKY7M]http://youtu.be/ds1aqhxKY7M[/video]


----------



## Apple Ice (May 24, 2014)

Ah yeah, I remember seeing that film a few years back. We are the mods, we are the mods, we are, we are, we are the mods.


----------



## escorial (May 24, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> Ah yeah, I remember seeing that film a few years back. We are the mods, we are the mods, we are, we are, we are the mods.



that film changed so many lives that i personally knew.....use to be a scooter boy back in the 80's..appy day's..dude


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;5zcwZO2tE6c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zcwZO2tE6c[/video]


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2014)

It's funny, a similar inspiration was  1979's The Wanderers. For a full generation gangs (except in the barrios and the ghettos) were out.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 24, 2014)

The Ring - Hans Zimmer 
Taxi Driver - Berrnard Herrmann
Pan's Labyrinth - Javier Navarrete
Tron Legacy (film sucks) - Daft Punk
Spirited Away - Joe Hisaishi 
Barry Lyndon
Blade Runner - Vangelis 
A Clockwork Orange 
2001
Back to the Future 
Jurassic Park
Close Encounters
Beauty and the Beast - Alan Menken
The Nightmare before Christmas
Edward Scissorhands (amazing piece of work)
Beetlejuice
Donnie Darko
Drag Me to Hell
Kill Bill
The Snowman
Fantasia 
Star Wars 
Scott Pilgrim 
Trainspotting 

And so on and so forth...


----------



## kilroy214 (May 24, 2014)

The music from Walter Hill's movie The Warriors is one of my all time favorites. 

"_Warriors! Come out to play-ay!_"


----------



## Arcopitcairn (May 25, 2014)

All John Williams.


----------



## escorial (May 25, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It's funny, a similar inspiration was  1979's The Wanderers. For a full generation gangs (except in the barrios and the ghettos) were out.



in the late 70's and early eighties there was so many different youth movements,punk,mods,tedds,headbangers..ect it was a vibrant time until Next came along and everyone just became the same in the UK.


----------



## Apple Ice (May 25, 2014)

Tarintino always has good soundtracks, particularly Kill Bill. Insidious did very well with that creepy song, it made the film in my opinion (although it got rubbish at the end)


----------



## Pidgeon84 (May 25, 2014)

Maybe this is cheating but...


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 25, 2014)

Yep, yep. Science Fiction/Double Feature is my favourite, both renditions.


----------



## Apple Ice (May 25, 2014)

i have tragically never seen the Rocky Horror Show. I really need to


----------



## Pidgeon84 (May 26, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Yep, yep. Science Fiction/Double Feature is my favourite, both renditions.



Touch-a, Touch-a, Touch Me is my fav :3



Apple Ice said:


> i have tragically never seen the Rocky Horror Show. I really need to


----------



## Dave Watson (May 26, 2014)

Arcopitcairn said:


> All John Williams.



Hell yeah. I went to see the Royal Scottish National Orchestra doing a John Williams night back in March and it was just superb. 

_The Gael_, the main theme from _Last of the Mohicans_ is a personal favourite of mine. This version from the 2008 Edinburgh Military Tattoo gives me severe goosbumps. 

[video=youtube;2eSL6Nv2ZdQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eSL6Nv2ZdQ[/video]


----------



## patskywriter (May 26, 2014)

I love the music from "Funny Face," the 1957 Audrey Hepburn/Fred Astaire romantic comedy. George and Ira Gershwin wrote the music/lyrics and the movie's a delight all the way 'round.


----------



## Pandora (May 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;XIJkGUBy77U]http://youtu.be/XIJkGUBy77U[/video] :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Bishop (May 27, 2014)

This might actually need to go in the "confessions" thread but...

I LOVE TRON LEGACY.

Honestly, the only thing that could have made that movie better is if Chris Pine played Sam Flynn. I know it's no Oscar winner (none of my favorite movies are) but the effects, the imaginative design, the Jeff Bridges... but most of all: Daft Punk (who I normally dislike greatly) and the symphony do a FANTASTIC job with that soundtrack. Love every inch of it.


----------



## Pandora (May 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;WpiUk_EDZy0]http://youtu.be/WpiUk_EDZy0[/video] :smile:


----------



## Pidgeon84 (May 27, 2014)

The Social Network and Girl with the Dragon Tattoo both had amazing scores. Trent Reznor is a God.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 28, 2014)

Excalibur.


----------



## Bishop (May 28, 2014)

Have to mention--because I'm a die hard John Carpenter fan...

The music in "The Thing" is highly underrated. Yes, it's basically one bass note played with a scary keyboard along with it, but it beats like a heartbeat and just gives this insane sense of unease and distrust that runs through the whole movie. It's one of the most appropriate soundtracks in history and even when I listen to it on youtube, it brings back that image of Kurt Russell standing beside a burning corpse with the survivors, giving his short speech about how no one can trust anyone. 

"I know I'm human..."

[video=youtube;EnFc7D0ZoCc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnFc7D0ZoCc[/video]


----------



## Pandora (May 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;M4MNG4gaQZw]http://youtu.be/M4MNG4gaQZw[/video] 

So sweet Blu and Jewel :love_heart:


----------



## Apple Ice (May 28, 2014)

I started this thread but for the life of me can't remember any more film music scores I like. For TV series I think GOT an Breaking Bad have very good theme songs. I think songs for a TV programmes are very important.

I think pretty much every war film ever has god music. Especially the Vietnam war films


----------



## Pandora (May 28, 2014)

Forrest Gump while not really a Vietnam War movie has one of the best scores from the era. Love it!




[video=youtube_share;XcNkfCl0eTw]http://youtu.be/XcNkfCl0eTw[/video]


----------



## patskywriter (May 28, 2014)

I can definitely see using prerecorded music to set the right moods in movies, but I hate it when current hits are used in the place of movie themes.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 28, 2014)

patskywriter said:


> I can definitely see using prerecorded music to set the right moods in movies, but I hate it when current hits are used in the place of movie themes.



Yes I agree; that happens a lot in rushed animations and comedies. I think the only examples where it doesn't annoy me are School of Rock and the first Shrek film.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;Pf4mq4OaUBY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf4mq4OaUBY[/video]


----------



## Greimour (May 29, 2014)

Secrets by One Republic.

I thought Sorcerers Apprentice was kind of corny but the music was cool ^_^

[video=youtube;fdIYwIWfYyo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdIYwIWfYyo[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11 (May 29, 2014)

Forrest Gump just keeps hitting you with classic tracks. When I went and looked at all the songs featured in that movie, I had to go find my socks...because they had been blown off...so sorry...

My favorite song from any movie scene has to be this one though:
[video=youtube;RaIjYvIayj0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaIjYvIayj0[/video]


----------



## kilroy214 (May 29, 2014)

As far as pre recorded soundtracks go, I could listen to the ones for Pulp Fiction, Goodfellas and Dead Presidents all day every day.


----------



## Morkonan (May 30, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> My personal favourite is the "Midnight Cowboy" main theme.
> 
> I also think Million Dollar Baby had a very nice and sad theme tune.
> 
> Your favourites? ...



Anything by composer John Williams. He's never written any movie scores that weren't anything other than perfect.

But, I'd also have to say I have a soft-spot for "Rocky Horror", as well. So many late nights...


----------



## Pandora (Jun 5, 2014)

Another Susan film with you know who :smile:

[video=youtube_share;m7U9nq-BqWM]http://youtu.be/m7U9nq-BqWM[/video] 

Dead Man Walking


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 5, 2014)

I really like the theme to _The Last of the Mohicans._


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;VMfs1rlw4tc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMfs1rlw4tc[/video]

One of the most beautiful songs that's ever been in a film.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 7, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;UVKsd8z6scw]http://youtu.be/UVKsd8z6scw[/video]

:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Pandora (Jun 10, 2014)

I guess I'm playing with myself here . . . ha!


[video=youtube_share;GhKJ9ig7I1c]http://youtu.be/GhKJ9ig7I1c[/video]

yummy


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;x8KHXKOji4Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8KHXKOji4Q[/video]


----------



## dale (Jun 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;L0bD4ts8eWY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0bD4ts8eWY[/video]


----------



## Pandora (Jun 11, 2014)

1969 the movie soundtrack, fine music collection


[video=youtube;ur30bn_3G58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur30bn_3G58&amp;list=PLDD83B19D9ECB57DC&amp;featur  e=share&amp;index=1[/video]


----------

